# [SOLVED] Apparently corrupt MS Word file



## JSS10 (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi. I realize this may be tough, but I'll take a shot. As the subject line suggests, this post is about an MS Word file (using Word 2007, but saved as a 97-2003 document) that appears to have somehow become corrupted. I last opened the file this past Saturday afternoon without a problem. Now, however, when I click on the file icon, a box pops up saying "This file could not be found." In addition, sometimes (but not always) a bubble comes up from my taskbar saying "GrooveMonitor.exe - Corrupt file. The file or directory [document name and path] is corrupt and unreadable." Alternatively, when I go to Word itself first and then choose it under Recent Documents, I get a different error message: "Word was unable to read this document. It may be corrupt." 

So, something is obviously wrong here, and I'm certainly hoping it can be fixed. Just a few quick additional notes, in case this information helps:

1. In between when I last opened it and now, the hurricane hit this area and I was without Internet access for a few days. I also unplugged the computer during the storm. I don't see how this could be a factor, but I just thought I'd mention it. 

2. One possible complication is that this file exists only on an external hard drive (probably not a great idea, I know). It's a Seagate FreeAgent Go. And no, I don't seem to be having trouble with other documents saved on it (although I've only tried opening a few). 

3. This is a pretty large document, and when I highlight the icon, it still lists it on the side as 1.22 MB. So I would think that it's still, on some level at least, there. That is, if it no longer existed at all, I wouldn't think it would recognize it as being any size at all. 

Any help would obviously be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Apparently corrupt MS Word file*

If the file were in 2007 format (XML) the solution would be different. For 97-2003 using Word 2007 try using Save As and making it a Webpage (HTML). Now open it and save it as a regular Word file. There are all kinds of supposed apps to handle this problem but I've never tried any of them. If what I suggested doesn't work, perhaps someone can vouch for an app they've had success with.
Finally, bringing the file into your HDD might make it easier to work with.


----------



## JSS10 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Apparently corrupt MS Word file*

Hi Corday,

Thanks for your response. Here's the problem with that. How do I do a "Save As" when I can't open the document? That is, as soon as I attempt to open the file, I get the error message. Same thing with bringing the file into my hard drive, by the way. It won't even let me cut/copy it. Any way around this? Thanks again.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Apparently corrupt MS Word file*

Right click it from My Documents and open in IE. Then Save As. Let it replace existing file.


----------



## JSS10 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Apparently corrupt MS Word file*

Hmmm, not good. I scrolled down to "open with" and chose IE. Absolutely nothing happened. No error message, but no opening of document either. It just completely ignored me. I also tried choosing Firefox to open the document, but then a page opened up saying:

Firefox can't find the file at [pathway of document]

Check the file name for capitalization or other typing errors.
Check to see if the file was moved, renamed or deleted.


So, I guess that didn't work, unless somehow I did something wrong. I just don't get this. I didn't do anything abnormal to this file. I don't see how capitalization could play a role here, and I most certainly didn't move/rename/delete the file.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Apparently corrupt MS Word file*

Did the pathway correctly identify the drive letter of the external disc? Also, since cut/copy didn't work, try going into Windows Explorer and drag the file into C:/My Documents. If that works, use Detect and Repair for Word.


----------



## JSS10 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Apparently corrupt MS Word file*

No, that just gives me an Error Copying File or Folder, and again something about the file being corrupted and unreadable. I guess the bottom line is this: it won't let me move the file anywhere. I can create a shortcut for it elsewhere, but not the actual file. 

And, yes, the pathway appeared correct -- the My Documents folder of my F Drive.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Apparently corrupt MS Word file*

Go to draft mode in Word: 
On the View menu, click Normal.
On the Tools menu, click Options, select the View tab, and select the Draft Font option (Outline and Normal Options)
Now try to open the corrupted file.


----------



## JSS10 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Apparently corrupt MS Word file*

Are these instructions for Word 2007? There's a View tab, of course, but "normal" isn't an option.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Apparently corrupt MS Word file*

Sorry, I was using a different version and had to wait to get into my wife's computer. In order to get into Draft View in Word 2007 see: How to change the default view to Draft view in Word 2007. Now try the file.
Let's see if we got lucky.


----------



## JSS10 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Apparently corrupt MS Word file*

Got the old "Word was unable to read this document. It may be corrupt" message. What's strange, though, is that even after selecting "Draft" mode and trying to open other documents in my "Recent Documents" list, it opens them in normal Print layout. Only when then clicking "Draft" does it show up in draft mode. In other words, it's still opening up all documents in Print mode, even after going through that process. I can then change them to Draft view, but the default still seems to be Print. Either way, it's still not opening up the problem document, unfortunately.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Apparently corrupt MS Word file*

See this MS URL: How to recover text from any files by using the "Recover Text from Any File" converter of Word. You could lose some of the file:


----------



## JSS10 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Apparently corrupt MS Word file*

Yeah, I had already tried that (which I should have probably mentioned). I just did again, and got the "This file could not be found" message. It's strange, by the way, how sometimes I get that message, while other times I get the "Word was unable to read this document..." message. So, no, that doesn't work. I just don't get this.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Apparently corrupt MS Word file*

Rather than the File menu, have you tried opening Word and using the Insert menu and choosing File>the one we're talking about?


----------



## JSS10 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Apparently corrupt MS Word file*

Again, this is Word 2007, so I'm thinking you mean the Insert tab, then Object, then Text from File. If so, I just tried it, and got "This file could not be found" again. Again, I want to point out that if I actually navigate to this file on the external hard drive, the icon is still there, and its file size (and date last modified, etc.) is still listed correctly. So, I don't know why it can't "find" the file. Corrupt or not, it's still there.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Apparently corrupt MS Word file*

I didn't know you could access Properties.Archive should be the only check under General. Custom type should be text. In the Advance Summary, make sure you have ownership.


----------



## JSS10 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Apparently corrupt MS Word file*

Again, I think we might be talking about different versions -- in this case of Windows (I'm still using XP Pro). I don't see any listing of Archive under General. Just Read-only and Hidden. Same thing with the rest of your post. Nothing about custom type or ownership.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Apparently corrupt MS Word file*

In 2007 Properties for the bad file, check all the info including advanced. If there's anything that gives a clue to the problem, let's see. Ownership is shown as Author. I'm also asking for other staff help on this.


----------



## JSS10 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Apparently corrupt MS Word file*

It really doesn't give me a whole lot of options to check. I tried clicking on "Read Only" and "Hidden," but I got the same "file could not be found" message, and then when I went back to the Properties box, those boxes were unchecked. In the Advanced section, "File is ready for archiving" and "For fast searching, allow indexing..." were already checked, and I also tried clicking on both of the Compress or Encrypt options. Unfortunately, again, nothing made a difference. 

I appreciate you asking other staff about this! Just to let you know, I won't be around tomorrow, so just don't think I'm ignoring you (in case you respond tomorrow).


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Apparently corrupt MS Word file*

A member of our staff thinks your file system might be corrupt. Run Chkdsk /f/r


----------



## JSS10 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Apparently corrupt MS Word file*

Well, here's what happened. I did, in fact, go to "Run" and then entered that chkdsk /f/r command you instructed. What I got, though, was a small black screen with an error message stating: 


This type of file is NTFS. 
Cannot lock file drive.

Chkdsk cannot run because the volume is in use by another process. Would you like the system to reschedule this volume to be checked the next time the system restarts?


I had no idea what that meant, so I actually Googled the phrase "chkdsk cannot run because" just to see if anyone else has encountered this message. What came up first was this page: http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_vista-hardware/chkdsk-cannot-run-because-the-volume-is-in-the-use/0a5dd133-cd73-455f-bb46-a65559d506bb. 

There was a post in that thread instructing the person who got this message to click on the Windows Start button, click on My Computer, right-click on the drive having the problem (in my case the F drive -- the external hard drive) and select Properties, click the Tools tab, and under "Error-checking" click "Check Now" and then "automatically fix file system errors" and then Start. 

I did so, and guess what? I then navigated to the file in external hard drive, and the document loaded in its entirety, looking exactly as it looked before this all started! So, I guess that other member of your staff was right. I thought I'd write this all out for you so that we all learn something, as I most certainly did. If you ever encounter this problem again, it should be an easy post to respond to. As for me, I get my document back, and didn't need some expensive data recovery service. In closing, thanks so much for your help, and you can mark this one SOLVED!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello JSS10,

To be certain that you don't lose any files to corruption in the future, I suggest you implement a good backup routine.

At the very least, backup your important files regularly at least once a week.

The easiest way would be to get an external HDD and COPY your important files to it. You will only need to copy new files and modified files after the initial backup.

I also suggest burning any extremely important documents to CD or DVD and keeping them in a safe place.


----------



## JSS10 (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi gavinzach. Thank you for that, but just to clarify one thing, this document actually WAS on a backup drive (an external hard drive). So, I guess in my case, it's more a matter of putting a copy of it on my internal hard drive. Also, I wouldn't quite call this document "extremely" important, but I am VERY glad to have it back.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Glad to hear it.

Just remember... Multiple copies!!!!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I am pleased you got this sorted, some comments, To run chkdsk you need to open cmd as administrator, go to start search and type:-cmd right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" then at the command prompt you can run chkdsk, typically chkdsk/f if you only have one drive or chkdsk/r (the r implies the f). 

If more then one drive OR you wish to select which drive insert the drive letter, ie:- chkdsk c:/r or chkdsk f:/r ( chkdsk, sfc, ipconfig etc.. are all internal commands and will work with or without a space)

Now to open a word doc from an external drive especially if the version of word is different (2003 needs a converter to read 2007 for eg, they are forwards compatible not backwards ) you most often experience corruption of the normal.dot template, in earlier versions.

You can use the Run command to open the document and the /a switch to remove any add on's or templates. If run is not on your start menu press the start (also known as the win key) + r key together. 

In the run dialogue box type:-
"C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\winword.exe" /a "E:\Assesment one.doc"

This will open a .doc on E: drive (external) with no templates or add on's in word (2007) on C: drive, useful for the kind of problem you had. NOTE quotes are needed if a word is truncated such as "program files" or "Assesment one" 

Just thought I would add this.


----------

